# arthritis help



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi guys need a bit advice, since i had my operation on thursday on my right knee i have found out i have grade 3 arthritis in the right knee which isn't good at the age off 26 shouldn't happen till i am at least 50 + and they only go to grade 4 :doublesho the course they have advised is physo and steroid injections  just wondering what excerise is best i was considering swimming manly but just wandering what else and other peoples thoughts and advise is.To say i am a little worried about this the last thing i want is knee replacement in a few years. 

tom


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not sure about exercise Tom but have you ever thought of taking Glucosamine Sulphate and Devil's Claw?I take them every day and it has done wonders for my sore back
http://www.simplysupplements.net/product/349/glucosamine-sulphate-1000mg/
http://www.simplysupplements.net/product/351/super-strength-devils-claw-2200mg/


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

cheers ross off to have a look


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It might help hopefully:thumb:


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Tom

Speak to your GP, maybe get them to refer you to a specialist and see if there are any new drug trials going on in your area for your type of arthritis.

Don't know how you feel about being a guinea pig if the choice is available?

Dave


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

sayloday said:


> Tom
> 
> Speak to your GP, maybe get them to refer you to a specialist and see if there are any new drug trials going on in your area for your type of arthritis.
> 
> ...


Cheers Dave worth considering might ask my physo as well  just scares me been so young and having this.


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

No problem.

Have a friend who's brother had arthritis since his teens. Lost touch with them until last year. In the '90s when he was in his 20's he always needed a walking stick and hands were always clenched up it was so bad. Then heard last year that he had been on a trial and was now leading a normal life. They had to push the health authority to carry on paying for the drug once the trial had finished. 

Hope you will make a full recovery and find a solution to your Arthritis.

Dave


----------

